# Emotional And Physical Abuse In Marriage



## onelove100 (Dec 31, 2009)

Marriage, even when you are married to the right person, requires a lot of work for it to be successful. It will take everything in you to give love, express love and receive love. Nothing good comes easy. One thing married couples have to be very careful about is the words they speak to each other. The direction of your marriage is determined by the direction of your tongue.

Your attitude towards your spouse determines whether your marriage will be good and romantic. One thing marriage does is that it shows you who the person you married really is. It shows you your spouse nakedness/weaknesses and to have a good marriage you must be able to handle your spouse's weaknesses.

Respect is fundamental to a good marriage. The moment you begin to anyhow to your spouse, disrespect will set in. A person you disrespect cannot love you and neither will you love a person you do not respect. It is usually easy to lose respect for your spouse because you know her like no one else does but you should remember that this works both ways. You must show regard for your spouse in the way you speak and react to them.

Bitterness and un-forgiveness must never be allowed to come into a marriage. Keeping a record of wrongs done against you by your spouse will only further weaken your relationship with your spouse. You must be willing and quick to forgive. Forgiveness is very important in any marriage.


----------

